# Thoughts on Hells Bay boat works?



## jcmalibuboats (Apr 16, 2007)

Anybody have any experience with their skiffs? Looking to purchase a skiff in next 6 months, needs to run 3-6 inches. I am a shallow sport fan but I am currently shopping around, thanks.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a fix for those as well ... but with the Beavertail Skiff ... who apparently just had to destroy all of their molds because of a lawsuit with Hells Bay ...

Both are excellent skiffs ... there are some guys on there that will let you wet test theirs ...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

If money were no object, I'd love to have a Hells Bay. The Maverick HPX-T is supposed to be a shallow running boat. That would be one to look at. Beavertail has a new model coming out, but is not available yet. There was a really nice Beavertail tunnel for sale on their website that will run skinny. If you're wanting to spend HB kind of coin, New Water is supposed to have something coming out. New Water puts out nice stuff and of course would be made here in Texas. The Ranger Banshee Extreme is a cool little boat that will run shallow. There used to be lots of them (Rangers) on the market from tournaments wins and you could find some really awesome deals. I haven't seen any recently though.


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

Stuart said:


> If money were no object, I'd love to have a Hells Bay. The Maverick HPX-T is supposed to be a shallow running boat. That would be one to look at. Beavertail has a new model coming out, but is not available yet. There was a really nice Beavertail tunnel for sale on their website that will run skinny. If you're wanting to spend HB kind of coin, New Water is supposed to have something coming out. New Water puts out nice stuff and of course would be made here in Texas. The Ranger Banshee Extreme is a cool little boat that will run shallow. There used to be lots of them (Rangers) on the market from tournaments wins and you could find some really awesome deals. I haven't seen any recently though.


I have a 2000 Hell's Bay Guide 18 without a tunnel, and it is a great skiff. I think their most popular model in Texas is a Guide with a tunnel, which I would have gotten if I could have found one. Mine has a 90hp Yamaha 2-stroke, cav plate, and a jack plate, and floats in six inches lightly loaded but with a full tank of gas and 24v trolling motor. It might not run as shallow as a HPX-T, although I have been able to follow my friend's Maverick HPX-t everywhere he has gone, so I am not sure on that one. I do know my boat seems to be better thought out, i.e. the bilge, plumbing, storage, switches, cushions. And since it is bigger, it is much more stable than the HPX-T, and is rated for 4 instead of three. I was talking to the new owner, Chris, two years ago, and he said that HB has never had a hull failure warranty claim, which is pretty impressive. They also float as shallow as they run, so I have never gotten badly stuck. When I have run aground in the Nine Mile Hole in winter, I can usually pole it out by having someone move to the front, or if really stuck, I just hop out and push it a little way. It is nice knowing you can't do something too stupid and spend the night on a flat. I know Freddy Lynch guides out of a 18 Guide with a tunnel in Corpus, and likes fishing the Hole, so if you are interested, hook up with him. Also, a Waterman 18 has the same hull as my Guide I think, so that's a cheaper option. The new Guides have built in spray rails instead of the bolted on rubber ones like mine, or like Kevin Shaw's skiffs.

Having said that, I would give serious consideration to Tim Clancy's new skiff which is called the Stilt. It is a little longer than mine, I think around 20', which means it will handle chop a little better, as it will bridge the period of larger waves better, and it will have their vented tunnel. I think most people would be better served with a Curlew, but the new skiff could be better in the chop as it has a much narrower beam I think, and it should be more quiet (less hull slap) than a Curlew.

Both boats will last a long, long time and will hold their value well.

You might want to check out East Cape as well. They build great boats, and offer tunnels in their Lostman and Caiman.

Good Luck.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Where are you going to be using the boat?


----------



## jcmalibuboats (Apr 16, 2007)

Skinny Water said:


> Where are you going to be using the boat?


flats, both lower laguna and south florida when we move. 
Ghillhouse-
How does the HB compare to shallow sport as far a ride quality goes? It is my understanding that HB is a tier 1 boat both in quality and performance. I just have hard time passing up a good shallow sport due to the stability, performance, and the fact that i know the boat.....


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Had an 18 Hells Bay and have nothing but good to say about it. Don't really know if I would want it in Florida though. Where in Florida are you moving?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

My BT tunnel actually handles chop better that my buddies 20' ShallowSport skiff. It will run and float a little skinnier. It's a little tippier though. The advantage is that it handles like a PWC and will navigate narrow ditches that the SS can't manage. 

The SS will run with 4 people and fish three. The skiff will run with 3 people and fish all three. The skiff is also slower, but will run in the low 30's.

The SS is a great boat and I have nothing bad to say about it, but I prefer my skiff for skinny water fishing in Texas. It will get me in more places, is quieter, smoother, and more fuel efficient.

My .02. It's all personal preference though.

The Maverick HPXT is definitely worth a look.


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a 17' pathfinder skiff. The boat will run scary skinny but it is the most wet boat i have ever ridden in if the water gets even a little choppy. That is the only complaint I have.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

How about a Ranger Ghost? Same boat that Blair Wiggins uses on Addictive Fishing on TV in Florida. Make you a great deal on one. Take the 20% down $8000.+ on that other boat and put it towards mine and you can have a $300. a month or less note for only 6 years verses 12 yrs.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

A poling skiff is going to have a tippy factor compared to a Shallow Sport, no way around it. I never think about it on mine when I'm alone, but add another angler and he moves in a sudden or unexpected way and I do. Put someone on the platform and he and the dude up front need to work together. If said dude up front does some crazy moves and the guy on the platform isn't paying attention, he will probably go for a swim at best and worst case fall into the cockpit. For me the quiteness, ease of use and fuel use far outweigh the few drawbacks of my skiff.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I would have to say, my Ghost is unbelievable stable. Thers a pic on Rangers site that has 7 grown men standing on the edge of the boat from front to rear on one side. It leans but the deck dosn't dip into the water with all them guys on it. I have no problems someone walking around while on the platform.


----------



## jcmalibuboats (Apr 16, 2007)

I will be moving to Ft. Lauderdale - Miami area, Still looking for the right neighborhood. Thank you all very much for the input. This is by far the best group of guys on the net


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

ghillhouse said:


> I have a 2000 Hell's Bay Guide 18 without a tunnel, and it is a great skiff. I think their most popular model in Texas is a Guide with a tunnel, which I would have gotten if I could have found one. Mine has a 90hp Yamaha 2-stroke, cav plate, and a jack plate, and floats in six inches lightly loaded but with a full tank of gas and 24v trolling motor. It might not run as shallow as a HPX-T, although I have been able to follow my friend's Maverick HPX-t everywhere he has gone, so I am not sure on that one. I do know my boat seems to be better thought out, i.e. the bilge, plumbing, storage, switches, cushions. And since it is bigger, it is much more stable than the HPX-T, and is rated for 4 instead of three. I was talking to the new owner, Chris, two years ago, and he said that HB has never had a hull failure warranty claim, which is pretty impressive. They also float as shallow as they run, so I have never gotten badly stuck. When I have run aground in the Nine Mile Hole in winter, I can usually pole it out by having someone move to the front, or if really stuck, I just hop out and push it a little way. It is nice knowing you can't do something too stupid and spend the night on a flat. I know *Freddy Lynch* guides out of a 18 Guide with a tunnel in Corpus, and likes fishing the Hole, so if you are interested, hook up with him. Also, a Waterman 18 has the same hull as my Guide I think, so that's a cheaper option. The new Guides have built in spray rails instead of the bolted on rubber ones like mine, or like Kevin Shaw's skiffs.
> 
> Having said that, I would give serious consideration to Tim Clancy's new skiff which is called the Stilt. It is a little longer than mine, I think around 20', which means it will handle chop a little better, as it will bridge the period of larger waves better, and it will have their vented tunnel. I think most people would be better served with a Curlew, but the new skiff could be better in the chop as it has a much narrower beam I think, and it should be more quiet (less hull slap) than a Curlew.
> 
> ...


Yup he does, and the man can see a redfish in the Hole from the JFK causeway....Wish I could see that well..lol


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

jcmalibuboats said:


> I will be moving to Ft. Lauderdale - Miami area, Still looking for the right neighborhood. Thank you all very much for the input. This is by far the best group of guys on the net


If thats going to be your sole boat I would look for something that you can use inshore and offshore unless you plan on hitting the Everglades a lot. I never really had the need to get super skinny fishing in that area....maybe south of Miami in Biscayne Bay or certain areas in the keys. Having just a skiff like that would be nuts to me because you're really cutting yourself off from a lot of really good fishing close in offshore.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Check out Gause built its not a skiff but it will get you as shallow as you need to get in Florida plus you can go chase sails and mahi in it on a nice day


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

What kind of fishing do you do? All shallow water sight fishing? I have owned a couple Hells Bays and like their boats alot, but for the Lower Laguna I prefer an HPX-T. If I were going to run a Hells Bay in the Lower Laguna I would be leaning toward the 17.8 Professional with a tunnel.

If you plan on fishing Flamingo and the Glades when you get to Miami you should find plenty of shallow water that will require a skiff.


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

jcmalibuboats said:


> flats, both lower laguna and south florida when we move.
> Ghillhouse-
> How does the HB compare to shallow sport as far a ride quality goes? It is my understanding that HB is a tier 1 boat both in quality and performance. I just have hard time passing up a good shallow sport due to the stability, performance, and the fact that i know the boat.....


I am embarrassed to say, but I haven't been in a shallow sport so I can't say. I would have to think the HB is better in the chop given the sharper bow entry and narrower beam, but can't say for sure.

The problem is, if you are moving to S. Fla, I would wait until you move before you buy a boat. Down there the HB Marquesas and Maverick HPX-v 18's are real popular, because they have some rough bays to cross, and not the long skinny runs we have in TX. I would also check out the new East Cape Vantage. It is a little larger than the Maverick, but should be more stable (the HPX-Vs are notoriously tippy). You would love these boats when you went to the keys also. Also, there are a ton more used HBs and Mavericks down there. And I am assuming you really won't know what kind of fishing you will be doing most until you get there. I also think it would be harder to sell one of the TX boats in S. Fla, but I am just guessing.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think there is one guy around Boca Grand running a SS but I never once saw any other TX boats. I always wondered why no tunnel boats on the west coast of Florida.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Shallow Sport in Florida*

The reason you didn't see very many Shallow Sports in Florida was because we didn't have a dealer there until recent years. We now have two on the Gulf Coast of Florida (Omni Marine in Englewood and 3 Rivers Marine in Crystal River). They have sold about 40 boats combined and all the buyers report that people follow them around constantly asking all about this "new" style boat. Once you get over there and settled you should give one of those dealers a call about testing a Shallow Sport in the area you plan to fish to see if it suits you. Good luck on the big move!


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

don't forget to check out the mitzi skiffs also. They are machines when it comes to shallow water fishing and not tippy at all. They handle the rough water really well IMO. Buddy just bought one and i run an el pescador, i was impressed with what that 17 foot skiff could take and get up in


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

timberhunter said:


> don't forget to check out the mitzi skiffs also. They are machines when it comes to shallow water fishing and not tippy at all. They handle the rough water really well IMO. Buddy just bought one and i run an el pescador, i was impressed with what that 17 foot skiff could take and get up in


Tom sold Mitzi here a while back and the operation has moved to North Carolina I believe. I think they are continuing all the existing models and adding one soon. Tom now has Inshore Power Boats and has three models (although I think only one is available right this minute.) The 16 he has is extremely well priced for the basic hull.


----------



## jcmalibuboats (Apr 16, 2007)

fishkillr said:


> Check out Gause built its not a skiff but it will get you as shallow as you need to get in Florida plus you can go chase sails and mahi in it on a nice day


I'll take that advice from a man who has "been there done that". Thanks, Gause hmmmmmm......


----------



## jcmalibuboats (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.gausebuiltboats.com/index.cfm/page_key/15/Large_Image/23Mojito.jpg/alt_tag/Gause Built 23
I'M SOLD....Now for that sea trial........


----------



## hd2001glide (Feb 17, 2008)

*Hells Bay - Glade Skiff*

Guys - I have a mint condition 2008 HB Glade Skiff I have been thinking about selling. I was injured during Hurricane Ike and I am having some issues so I am looking for a wider skiff. My HB is MINT with a 20 HP Honda, aluminum trailer, coffin box, very low hours...absolutely beautiful. Email me if you have any interest. I love this skiff but due to my Ike injury I am having some health problems. I would consider a trade for a similiar mint condition boat. Thanks.


----------



## marty benge (Aug 20, 2008)

Sterling tr7 dryer and much more stabile,wont throw your buddy off the poleing platform when you move around on the bow,poles good and deadly silent no hull slap,and is surpriseingly dry not real fast but runs skinny


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

marty benge said:


> Sterling tr7 dryer and much more stabile,wont throw your buddy off the poleing platform when you move around on the bow,poles good and deadly silent no hull slap,and is surpriseingly dry not real fast but runs skinny


I have heard good things about sterlings too. Get an Ibis newwater. Its a sweet boat James.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

The fit and finish, tracking and ride are great with the HB's. I think they are even quit when poling compared to some other skiffs (hull slap). They pole and ride in skinny water better than the other skiffs I have been on


----------

